# Southern California



## madein87 (Mar 27, 2011)

It would be nice to talk and meet others with SA here in Los Angeles (SFV) Cali. If anyone is interested in a support group or friendship etc reply or email.


----------



## Karuna (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm in. I live in oceanside (north san diego county) but LA isn't a bad drive for me


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

*hello*

Good luck - still trying to find a time to start one in Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm in LA county. But you can still PM or message me if you want.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

nope bay area here


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

I live in San Diego, California


----------



## jacobmatters2222 (Apr 30, 2010)

............


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Glad to know we have some cali people here.


----------



## scribe (Mar 8, 2011)

Marina Del Rey right here.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Anyone else notice how Singapore has 335 replies and California has 9? :sus


----------



## jacobmatters2222 (Apr 30, 2010)

.......


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm from L.A


----------



## tubular (Aug 13, 2011)

LA County


----------



## bcr (Aug 17, 2011)

Orange County


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

Hai


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm in West LA.


----------



## madein87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok, if anyone can meet in the San Fernando Valley, or Hollywood area please email me. I rarely come on this site, but I get the emails when I have a new private email message and then come on. So please do email if your interested. I'd feel pretty odd being 24 and hanging out with anyone under 18, lol. I dont know if parents would be happy that their kids are in a support group with 20 somethings, they might think its a cult or something and I dont wanna get in trouble  but I do advise anyone thats under 18 to see if they can have their own support group for their ages. However, any age feel free to email me if you need advice and support via email. 

Ok, so again if you can make it around the two areas, please send me a private email message to see if we can get a group going, or to just hang out.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

I live in orange county but i can't go that far out


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC (Sep 3, 2011)

LA County here. Let's do it !


----------



## NR815 (Sep 18, 2011)

LA county here!!


----------



## NR815 (Sep 18, 2011)

*email me*

Im New to this site but would love to meet up with some of u guys in the LA area...Not on here too much but if interested please feel free to email me [email protected]


----------



## monicasuze (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello, I live in los feliz area.


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm in Ventura County, not too far from L.A.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Trivium said:


> Orange County


Hey I'm from there! What area?

Currently at school in San Diego, CA.


----------



## Trevor St James (Oct 24, 2011)

*SAS Group*

I'm in Los Angeles. I was trying to find a weekend group. Weeknight classes are sometimes hard to get to. You can email me; [email protected]
Trevor


----------



## Trevor St James (Oct 24, 2011)

*Tribute 311*

Chester Howard in Pasadena is very good.


----------

